# Morning Fruit Roundup



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

This morning's pickings, strawberries, plums and a small handful of blueberries.

I usually make a fruit cocktail out of these and the fresh picked peaches. But alas I am getting no peaches this year so it will be lacking.

Rick


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

yummy looking, mmmm


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Plums like that down here?! Yuummy


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Butcherpen said:


> Plums like that down here?! Yuummy


 
Yep, those are Methley, blood red flesh and very sweet. I also have Santa Rosa which has a yellowish flesh and taste like a candied apple, none of these survived the late freeze. 

Both of these are low chill strains for this area.

Rick


----------

